# ISPConfig-Update: Reconfigure Services



## customhost (16. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gern gewusst, ob ich die Option "Reconfigure Services" bei einem Update von ISPConfig immer bejahen muss, oder ob dies nur unter bestimmten Umständen Sinn macht.

Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass ich zum Beispiel Änderungen am default vHost und an der Konfiguration von Dovecot vorgenommen, sowie ein eigenes SSL-Zertifikat installiert habe, welches ein Zwischenzertifikat benötigt und ich mir die Arbeit gern ersparen würde, meine Anpassungen nach jedem Update erneut einzupflegen. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch die Möglichkeit, gewisse Änderungen updatesicher einzubauen.

Danke vorab.


----------



## st2xo (16. März 2015)

bei einem alleinigen ISPConfig Update würde ich die Dienste nicht rekonfigurieren. 
Mit "alleinig" meine ich, ohne weitere Updates von zb. Apache, Dovecot, pure-ftp oder was auch immer.
Wenn du trotzdem rekonfigurierst, würde ich dir empfehlen die Config-Dateien der Dienste zu sichern, welche du hier findest:
http://wemaflo.net/2013/10/dienste-rekonfigurieren-fuer-und-mit-ispconfig/


----------



## customhost (16. März 2015)

Danke für die hilfreiche Info!


----------



## Till (16. März 2015)

Das rekonfigurieren der Dienste ist kein Problem und mache ich bei jdem Update. Wenn Du dem System mitgeteilt hast welche Änderungen nicht überschrieben werden sollen dann kann da nichts passieren. dafür musst Du lediglich die geänderten Templates aus dem install/tpl/ Verzichnis nach /usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/install/ verschieben und dort anpassen.


----------



## customhost (16. März 2015)

Danke auch für diesen nützlichen Tipp!

Das Kopieren der Templates muss dann aber bei jedem Update aus dem jeweils aktuellen Installer-Paket vorgenommen werden, oder kann ich z.B. einfach die Dateien aus der momentan aktuellen Version in das Verzeichnis verschieben und die werden dann bei jedem Update genommen? Oder ändern sich diese Templates mit jeder Version?

Danke vorab!


----------



## customhost (17. März 2015)

Jetzt haben sich in diesem Zusammenhang doch noch ein paar Fragen aufgetan: ich nutze Debian Wheezy, sprich Version 7. Trotzdem nimmt das Update-Skript die Template-Dateien für Version 6 (z.B. "/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/install/debian6_dovecot2.conf.master" statt "/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/install/debian_dovecot2.conf.master").

Woran macht das Update-Skript fest, welche Datei benutzt wird? Muss ich zukünftig immer alle debian-Versionen einer Template-Datei anpassen, um ganz auf Nummer sicher zu gehen?

Außerdem werden nach einem ISPConfig-Update die Berechtigungen neu gesetzt, was dazu führt, dass die .pem-Datei des Sicherheitszertifikats (/usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.pem) auf CHMOD 750 gesetzt wird. Das darf allerdings nicht sein - u.a. Monit zeigt dadurch eine Sicherheitswarnung an. Kann man das irgendwie verhindern?


----------



## customhost (21. März 2015)

Für all diejenigen, die dieser Thread vielleicht auch interessiert:

- Welche Template-Dateien verwendet werden, entscheidet der Installer mit der Funktion "get_distname()" unter "/install/lib/install.lib.php" und den Funktionen in den jeweiligen Distributions-Klassen (z.B. "/install/dist/lib/debian60.lib.php")

- Wer dieser Anleitung hier gefolgt ist (https://www.howtoforge.com/securing...h-a-free-class1-ssl-certificate-from-startssl) und eine .pem-Datei erstellt hat, sollte diese besser mit CHMOD 600 unter "/etc/ssl/private/ispserver.pem" anlegen und anschließend einen Symlink auf diese Datei erstellen ("ln -s /etc/ssl/private/ispserver.pem /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/ispserver.pem"), um zu vermeiden, dass die Berechtigungen nach jedem Update auf CHMOD 750 zurückgesetzt werden, was ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt.

Die einzig offene Frage meinerseits ist damit jetzt noch, ob ich meine angepassten Template-Dateien unter "/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/" vor jedem Update mit den Dateien des jeweiligen Update-Pakets abgleichen muss, oder ob sich diese Dateien bei einem Update nicht ändern.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand die Antwort auf diese Frage


----------



## Till (23. März 2015)

Zitat von customhost:


> Die einzig offene Frage meinerseits ist damit jetzt noch, ob ich meine angepassten Template-Dateien unter "/usr/local/ispconfig/server/conf-custom/" vor jedem Update mit den Dateien des jeweiligen Update-Pakets abgleichen muss, oder ob sich diese Dateien bei einem Update nicht ändern.


Die Frage beantwortet sich doch an sich von selbst, wenn sich eine Software weiter entwickelt und z.B. neue Funktionen hinzu kommen, dann kann es natürlich sein dass sich auf Konfigurationsdateien ändern. Wenn Du also das System angewiesen hast keine aktuellen Dateien des Installers die zu der neuen Version passen zu verwenden sondern stattdessen Deine eigenen angepassten Dateien, dann musst Du auch selbst dafür sorge tragen dass Deine angepassten Dateien weiterhin mit ISPConfig kompatibel sind.


----------



## customhost (24. März 2015)

Ja, ich dachte mir das schon, wollte nur nochmal die Bestätigung dafür haben. Daher danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## daniel712 (16. Okt. 2017)

Wie geht ihr beim Update vor?
Ich habe in den Konfigurationsdateien einige Änderungen... (postfix ssl dkim, dovecot roundcube, nginx)
Lasst ihr die config Dateien jedesmal vom Updater überschreiben und pflegt eure Einstellungen aus einem backup manuell ein?
Wenn ich die Änderungen beim Update nicht einspielen lasse, wo kann ich dann eventuelle Neuerungen einsehen, die ich dann manuell einpflegen muss?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung!


----------



## HSorgYves (16. Okt. 2017)

Ich lasse sie überschreiben und pflege gegebenenfalls die Änderungen wieder ein bzw. ich habe die Templates personalisiert.


----------



## daniel712 (16. Okt. 2017)

Wow, das könnte in Arbeit ausarten...
Ich denke, da gibt es wohl keine bessere Lösung.


----------



## HSorgYves (16. Okt. 2017)

Diesmal davon profitieren entweder patch Dateien zu erstellen oder die Templates anzupassen...


----------

